# Firearms and Shooting > Archery >  got a bow , need help with draw.

## ANTSMAN

i now have a PSE Brute NP(2007?) , took it to local shop, he couldn't adjust it down to 27 inch, said it wont do it, internet says its adj from 25-30 and its written on the bow, anyone have any clue how to adjust the cam to 27? or where id find this info?  im in Christchurch

cheers

----------


## kidmac42

Talk to archery direct in Hamilton. They know their stuff.

----------


## Matt2308

See page 7 of this for the NRG cam adjustment if this is the cam on your bow?

http://pdfstream.manualsonline.com/b...19512c4d19.pdf

Sounds like you may need to change the module.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showth...1122367?page=1

----------


## ANTSMAN

Yeh I had found that PDFs Matt, I'll re read it, thanks

----------


## Matt2308

Looks like you need a number 7 module and a number 7 stop.



I see there are some available on eBay.

----------


## ANTSMAN

on the lookout for a PSE NRG cam module #7 
ive adjusted the string stop down to position 7(thanks Matt+ Archery Direct in Hams!)  to suit my draw length which stops good, but the cams dont reduce the pull weight untill 98% into the draw, so im guessing a module change is the key to make the letoff earlier.....

----------


## ANTSMAN

all sorted now, bow is a scalpel.

----------


## william152016

2007 PSE Brute NP (Right Hand)
PSE Wood Grip
Cobra Sidewinder LX 5 Pin Sight
Fuse Axium 6" Stab
ProString Archery (Blue/Flo Ornage/Flo Green) Strings/Cables
Peep/D-Loop/Kisser Button/Wrist Strap/String Dampeners
PSE Mongoose 6 Arrow Quiver
Posten Standard V-Bar Set (30"/10"/10", Flo Ornage/Flo Green Wraps, 3 Weight Sets/Sleeves/Maxjax)
Plano Pillarlock Camo Case
5 PSE Radial X-Weave STL Hunter 200s (100gr. Muzzy 3 Blades/2" Blazers/Accunocks)
12 Beman 9.3 400s (2" Blazers/Accunocks)
LP Archery Bow Stand
Tru Ball Short N Sweet Buckle
Carter Insatiable 3 Finger (Black)
Bohning Archery Red Field Quiver (Accessorie Bag Included)
2 Tubes String 
Hex Wrench for Limb Bolts
1 PSE Radial X-Weave STL Hunter 200 (Original Fletching/Nock/Assorted BH)

----------

